# Dash Display Computer



## greg'sgoat (Mar 19, 2005)

Not sure how many people knew this, i just found this and had the car for a month know. When you start your car, and after the system check is odne, you can adjust all sorts of things your car does. I turned on the horn when the car locks and turned off the audio/speed adjuster for the radio. You can also adjust how long the courtsy lights stay, beebs, etc. just thought i'd post it incase anybody else didnt know about this.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

greg'sgoat said:


> Not sure how many people knew this, i just found this and had the car for a month know. When you start your car, and after the system check is odne, you can adjust all sorts of things your car does. I turned on the horn when the car locks and turned off the audio/speed adjuster for the radio. You can also adjust how long the courtsy lights stay, beebs, etc. just thought i'd post it incase anybody else didnt know about this.


Not big on reading owner's manuals eh?


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Wing_Nut said:


> Not big on reading owner's manuals eh?



Not even necessary.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I discovered with the in dash computer that when the car was test driven, it was taken up to 120mph! So much for ME breaking in the beast! :willy: It does get up there in a mere instant it seems...UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I've never read it as well, just after the second day of having the car beep 5 times very loud and annoying, I decided to mess with the options. I saw the menu option right away as well though.

And I also had my GTO up to about 120 the first day I got it as well, but it's really not a strain to it though


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

GTOJon said:


> I discovered with the in dash computer that when the car was test driven, it was taken up to 120mph! So much for ME breaking in the beast! :willy: It does get up there in a mere instant it seems...UNBELIEVABLE


Wasn't aware that you could find past high speeds, is this also on the '04s?


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

> I discovered with the in dash computer that when the car was test driven, it was taken up to 120mph! So much for ME breaking in the beast! It does get up there in a mere instant it seems...UNBELIEVABLE


 That's the overspeed setting. When it's in the left DIC, adjust it up or down to allow a chime warning when you exceed that speed. :cheers
The GTO doesn't record the high speed or last top speed, at least not where you or I could access it.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

bsmcall said:


> That's the overspeed setting. When it's in the left DIC, adjust it up or down to allow a chime warning when you exceed that speed. :cheers
> The GTO doesn't record the high speed or last top speed, at least not where you or I could access it.


Whoops...I think I should 'glance' at the manual then :lol:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Not big on reading owner's manuals eh?


You learn so much by spending a little time with the owner's manual. Do it with all your major purchases and you not only get the most out of your products -- your stuff ends up lasting far longer because you get a better understanding of how to maintain it.


----------



## Freelancer (Oct 16, 2004)

I've got a dealer transfer coming on a Yellowjackt M6 next week. How can I or can I even check to see highest speed so far? If so, how? I don't know if I want a car with 40 miles on it that has gone 120+.

Thanks


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Freelancer said:


> I've got a dealer transfer coming on a Yellowjackt M6 next week. How can I or can I even check to see highest speed so far? If so, how? I don't know if I want a car with 40 miles on it that has gone 120+.
> 
> Thanks


No way to tell but the honest answer from your dealer. 

As noted above, the DIC has a (annoying) warning chime that the user can set for both over speed and under speed. I could only tolerate it for a day before I got in there and set the warning to speeds that would ensure I never had to listen to it again. It does not record anything.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Wing_Nut said:


> As noted above, the DIC has a (annoying) warning chime that the user can set for both over speed and under speed. I could only tolerate it for a day before I got in there and set the warning to speeds that would ensure I never had to listen to it again. It does not record anything.


In the manual, it instructs you as to how to disable the overspeed and underspeed chimes, along with allowing for 3 or 4 presets if you prefer to keep it active. 

If you want to know how fast your goat was going prior to delivery, examine the depth of penetration the bugs have achieved into the radiator (the prep boys can't even reach in there :willy: .)


----------



## Freelancer (Oct 16, 2004)

Good call with the radiator. I will check that out.

I can't wait.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I'll give you just a tease then, as I can't find my hard copy of procedure.

There's a thread here prol'y around begining October.

There's a procedure by holding down computer buttons before / after start up to access all sorts of real time computer info that's NOT in your manual.

If I can find it I'll post it.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Hold mode and set as you turn the key to run. Theres a whole bunch of other stuff the cluster does as well.. check it out hehe (shameless plug).

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16676


----------



## Freelancer (Oct 16, 2004)

Perfect!

Picked her up last night, no dealer transfer. I got there and they still were pulling the plastic off the body panels. No one had even sat in her yet.

Guys all I can say is WOW!

Note the post time. 04:22 central time. I am just NOW not driving her any more. I put over 250 miles on last night.

WOW!

This car is gonna get me put in either jail or a hospital.  

I look forward to posting much much more here now that I am a GTO owner!

Time to go to work. Now I have to wait to get home to have some more fun.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Freelancer said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Picked her up last night, no dealer transfer. I got there and they still were pulling the plastic off the body panels. No one had even sat in her yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> You learn so much by spending a little time with the owner's manual. Do it with all your major purchases and you not only get the most out of your products -- your stuff ends up lasting far longer because you get a better understanding of how to maintain it.


 :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree :agree 

AMEN BROTHER!!!!!!!!!! I'm in a sales position where I spend 30 minutes a day answering questions that are in the clients respective manuals. RTFM!!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Freelancer said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Picked her up last night, no dealer transfer. I got there and they still were pulling the plastic off the body panels. No one had even sat in her yet.
> 
> ...


WELCOME AND ENJOY!! :seeya:


----------



## DFWGTO (May 4, 2005)

I had mine up to 140 ... Thats propably as fast as I will go


----------



## yamaal14 (Feb 8, 2005)

had mine up to 145 smooth as silk.


----------



## Dave Wolin (Jan 16, 2005)

Went 159 (on the GPS) downhill and 155 on the flat (that's where the speed limiter kicks in) in a 1005 stock '04 at last weekends Bonneville 100 open road race (www.openroadracing.com). 

Dave


----------

